# C&C Generals .cab error



## james120479 (Sep 17, 2004)

Ive recently tried installing c&C generals on my pc but i keep getting error messages. First time i got an error message on disk 1 reading language.cab error then after restarting my computer and trying again, disc 1 was fine but i then got an error message on disc2 reading data2.cab error. Ive tried clicking retry on the error but it keeps repeating. The fault isnt with the discs as it installs fine on my brothers pc.

Does anyone know why my pc might be showing these errors on installation? Ive seen this type of message before with another type of software, though cant remember what.

If anyone has any ideas id be extemely grateful

Cheers

James


----------



## baggypyjamas (Oct 2, 2004)

This happened to when i tried to use a pirate copy of C+C generals but when i got a proper one it worked fine. Dont know if this helps! prob not o well....


----------

